# TV Sanyo  fallo intermitente del vertical



## juannnnn (Mar 26, 2009)

hola ago este post para comentar q tengo un televisor marca sanyo que andaba bien y ahora la imagen se pone como el televisor de la imagen. (este no es el mio es uno q le pasa lo mismo q al mio), cuando le pego a los costados o arriba se vuelve normal y despues de un rato surge otra ves la falla, esto tiene solucion alguna?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 26, 2009)

1- Destapalo.
2- Desconecta y   corre lo que haga falta para tener acceso al lado de soldaduras del circuito impreso.
3- Ubica el integrado que controla la salida vertical.
4- Ya sea ese integrado o algun componente "calenton" cerca tiene que estar con la soldadura quebrada --> repasa la soldadura (las dudosas tambien).
5- Realizar la operacion inversa de los pasos 3,2 y 1.
6- Destapar una cerveza bien helada.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 28, 2009)

Buenas,

Hola juannnnn,

La etapa afectada seria: el vertical.

El síntoma: Plegado vertical de la imagen, intermitente 

La falla mas común como dice Eduardo son las soldaduras ya sea por excesiva temperatura, o por defectos de fabricación. 
También podrías tener alguna intermitencia ( pata suelta internamente) en condensadores electrolíticos que trabajen en la zona. 

Es aconsejable en cualquier reparación de la etapa vertical, cambiar ya que estamos todos los capasitores electrolíticos.
 Tener la precaución de trabajar con el aparato desconectado de la energía eléctrica y los filtros de la fuente descargados. 

Seria bueno saber si le diste solución a la reparación, y también que pusieras la marca y el modelo del TV en cuestión para modificar el titulo a algo mas descriptivo. 

Saludos


----------

